# AHA Healthcare Provider vs. AHA BLS Instructor Card Carry



## jacob6493 (May 28, 2012)

First post, I'm glad to have finally joined! Anyways...

I carry my state certification and my AHA Healthcare Provider card in my wallet at all times.  However, I have recently become an AHA BLS Instructor.  I am wondering if BLS instructor implies Healthcare Provider as you technically do not have a certification number for HCP. You do have an instructor ID that is associated with BLS Instructor and you are entitled to teach and distribute HCP cards.  Looking to carry my BLS Instructor card only (as a substitute for HCP) but would pass if I should keep the HCP card with me instead.  Thanks much!


----------



## Veneficus (May 28, 2012)

jacob6493 said:


> First post, I'm glad to have finally joined! Anyways...
> 
> I carry my state certification and my AHA Healthcare Provider card in my wallet at all times.  However, I have recently become an AHA BLS Instructor.  I am wondering if BLS instructor implies Healthcare Provider as you technically do not have a certification number for HCP. You do have an instructor ID that is associated with BLS Instructor and you are entitled to teach and distribute HCP cards.  Looking to carry my BLS Instructor card only (as a substitute for HCP) but would pass if I should keep the HCP card with me instead.  Thanks much!



Yes, an instructor card implies you are a provider. If you have an instructor card, when your provider card expires only the instructor card is renewed. 

Where I am a TCF at (which is an additional card or in my case 3 cards) we have people turn in their provider cards when we issue instructor cards. 

You have to figure, if you are a provider, you see the material once every 2 years. If you are an instructor you see the material at least 4 times in 2 years.


----------



## Brandon O (May 28, 2012)

What he said.

Alternately you could make yourself sit through the video, practice on the dummy, and then take and grade the test ^_^


----------

